# Cable Housing Guide Hat and Brake ICR Stop for Tarmac SL4



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I need your help.

I am building my S-Works Tarmac SL4 up with new di2 and I am missing the cable housing guide hats on both sides of the down tube and by the rear derailleur. I also need the brake ICR stop (on the top tube by the seat post). Since I am converting my frame to di2 I will need two split grommets (1 for the downtube and 1 for the wire that will be used by the rear derailleur) I will also need one plug for the downtube. 

Does anyone know where I can find these parts? I have searched this forum and only have found discussions for the Venge, not the Tarmac SL4. 

I have contacted my local Specialized dealers and they cannot help me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't believe a specialized shop won't have those. I would call around to a few different ones I bet they have them around. My shop always has extra plotter parts they have gathered. Over the years.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I can attest that a dealer has access to those parts. All he has to do is go to the Specialized Dealer Website and look them up and order them.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I was able to find a bike shop to help me get the parts that I needed. However, they were not able to find the bottom bracket cover that replaces the cable guide underneath the bottom brake shell when converting to di2. Here is a picture of the part that I am taking about. The only part number on it is "2".















Anyone know where to get one?


----------

